# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Λητώ [Leto, Arromanches]

## Karolos

Πρός τον φίλο Apostolo. Ναί μέ ενδιαφέρει. 
Αλλά θέλω να ζυτήσω εάν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από τό LETO εάν τό θυμάτε κανένας. Εάν μετό Επτάνισος είμαι άρωστος, με τό Leto είμαι σέ κώμα. ''Μεγάλη τρέλα''
Αυτό καί γιά όποιον φίλο μπορεί να βοηθήσει. 
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

Leto..jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τους ιστορικούς καραβολάτρες - φίλους του φόρουμ κάποιες καλές φώτο για το όμορφο Λητώ?

----------


## Ellinis

Δικές μου φωτογραφίες του ΛΗΤΩ δεν έχω. Υπάρχουν μερικές ως Arromanches από εδω εως εδω.

Δεν ξερω αν ο C.Κάρολος, μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει για το πότε διαλύθηκε το λαβωμένο καράβι. Το 1984 που αναφέρει ο Σουηδός ή το 1973 που έχει γράψει παλιότερα ο Εφοπλιστής?

----------


## Karolos

Σάς ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πρός τόν φίλο Ellinis, καί εγώ ξέρω γιά τό 1973.

----------


## Karolos

Αυτήν τήν φωτογραφία τήν βρήκα από κάρτα εποχής
Τήνος_Λητώ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία, ένας γερανός του λιμανιού γυρνάει σιγά σιγά, και σε κάθε καρέ αποκαλύπτεται ένα κομμάτι από ένα βαπόρι που είναι δεμένο απο κάτω του. Πρόκειται είτε για το ΛΗΤΩ είτε για το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ του Τυπάλδου.

Κατάφερα να ενώσω τα καρέ και παρότι το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι καλό την ανεβάζω απλά γιατί τη θεωρώ ιστορική, μιας και απεικονίζει το βαπόρι στο ξεκίνημα της ελληνικής του καριέρας, μάλλον πρωτού φορέσει τα νέα του σινιάλα στο φουγάρο του.

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο C.Κάρολο που έχει ιδιαίτερα αισθήματα για αυτό το ΛΗΤΩ, και που ίσως μας βοηθήσει να καταλάβουμε ποιό απο τα δύο είναι.

soph or leto.jpg

----------


## Karolos

Φίλε μου καλέ είναι τό Λητώ. 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arromanches-01.jpg

Aromance - Λητώ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mείνε στη συχνότητα γιατί σε λίγες μέρες θα σου έχω κάτι ακόμη  :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Κάρολε, ας το χαρούμε να *αρμενίζει* στο Αιγαίο. Τα όμορφα χρώματα και οι εικόνες είναι από την ταινία &#171;Η Παριζιάνα&#187; με την αριστοτεχνική φωτογραφία του Νίκου Γαρδέλη. Πολλά εύσημα πάνε στον Roi που μου θύμησε το φιλμ. Σε κάποια σεκάνς προς το τέλος, εμφανίζεται το ομόσταυλο Απόλλων.

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε, ας το χαρούμε να *αρμενίζει* στο Αιγαίο. Τα όμορφα χρώματα και οι εικόνες είναι από την ταινία «Η Παριζιάνα» με την αριστοτεχνική φωτογραφία του Νίκου Γαρδέλη. Πολλά εύσημα πάνε στον Roi που μου θύμησε το φιλμ. Σε κάποια σεκάνς προς το τέλος, εμφανίζεται το ομόσταυλο Απόλλων.


_  Δέν περίμενα ποτέ μου οτί θά δακρύσω βλέποντας ένα βιντεάκι μέ θέμα ένα βαπόρι.
Φίλοι μου Paroskayak καί Roi, τό κάνατε. 
Μόλις τό είδα νά αρμενίζει, τρελάθηκα. :shock: Αυτή η απόχρωση τής εικόνας καί η μουσική υπόκρουση, μέ έκανε γιά λίγο νά ξανά νιώσω εκείνα τά χρόνια. 
Τό  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!   σάς τό λέω μέσα από τήν καρδιά μου.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ !!!!!!!


_

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Δικές μου φωτογραφίες του ΛΗΤΩ δεν έχω. Υπάρχουν μερικές ως Arromanches από εδω εως εδω.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν ο C.Κάρολος, μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει για το πότε διαλύθηκε το λαβωμένο καράβι. Το 1984 που αναφέρει ο Σουηδός ή το 1973 που έχει γράψει παλιότερα ο Εφοπλιστής?


Γνωρίζετε για ποιο λόγο τελικά παροπλίστικε;;; Το θυμάμαι σαν όνειρο αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης, πρέπει να ήταν το χειμώνα του '72.

----------


## Karolos

_Φίλε rjjjh2004 καλησπέρα.
Είχε ένα ατύχημα στο λιμάνι τής Τήνου, με πολύ αέρα και κτύπησε πρίμα, έπαθε μεγάλη ζημιά στις προπέλες αλλά και σε άξονες , παράλληλα υπήρχε και πρόβλημα με την ποσότητα καυσίμων πού κατανάλωνε εκείνη την εποχή.
Εγώ αυτά ξέρω, εάν κάποιος άλλος ξέρει περισσότερα να μας ενημερώσει._

----------


## karystos

Το ΛΗΤΩ προσέκρουσε στις 25 Οκτωβρίου του 1970 στο λιμενοβραχίονα της Τήνου, μπάινοντας στο λιμάνι με θύελλα. Καταστράφηκε το πηδάλιο και η αριστερή έλικα μαζί με τον άξονα. Ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Σύρο. Χαρακτηρίστηκε ολική απώλεια και παροπλίστηκε στην Ελευσίνα. Διαλύθηκε πιθανώτατα ανάμεσα στο Δεκέμβριο του 1972 και τον Ιούλιο του 1973 στα διαλυτήρια "ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ" στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Το ΛΗΤΩ προσέκρουσε στις 25 Οκτωβρίου του 1970 στο λιμενοβραχίονα της Τήνου, μπάινοντας στο λιμάνι με θύελλα. Καταστράφηκε το πηδάλιο και η αριστερή έλικα μαζί με τον άξονα. Ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Σύρο. Χαρακτηρίστηκε ολική απώλεια και παροπλίστηκε στην Ελευσίνα. Διαλύθηκε πιθανώτατα ανάμεσα στο Δεκέμβριο του 1972 και τον Ιούλιο του 1973 στα διαλυτήρια "ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ" στην Ελευσίνα.


 Ευχαριστώ! Αυτό λύνει πολλές αμφιβολίες μου! Το θυμάμαι ως παιδάκι στο λιμάνι της Σύρου και ρωτούσα τον πατέρα μου να μου εξηγήσει γιατί το πλοίο θα παροπλιστεί ενώ δεν φαινόταν να έχει παρά ένα μικρό "βαθούλωμα" στην πρύμη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ Λητώ Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς 2504
Κατασκευάστηκε στη Γαλλία από τα ναυπηγεία Forqes & Chantiers de la Mediterranee. Είχε 2 μηχανές Tweenscrew, 2S Turb. (22.000) SHP F. & Ch. de la Mediterranee.
Ολικό μήκος 94,55 μέτρα, μέγιστο πλάτος 12,09 μέτρα, βύθισμα 3,2 μέτρα και 2.405 κόρους ολικής χωριτηκότητας, υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 22 κόμβους.
Πρώτος κατάπλους στην Ελλάδα, 8 Μαρτίου 1965.
Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια 22 Απριλίου 1965, εξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή Τήνο-Μύκονο, απεσήρθη πρόωρα τον Οκτώβριο του 1970 λόγω του ατυχήματος που είχε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Υπήρξε το πρώτο ημερόπλοιο.

To T.S.S. Λητώ της θηραϊκής ατμοπλοίας σε διαφημιστική καρτποστάλ του 1965.

lito.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια αυτη η αναδρομη του ευδρομου tss leto και σας βαζω μια προσπαθεια μου να αναβιωσω αυτο το υπεροχο σκαρι ,ως μοντελο, μεσα απο διηγησεις παλαιοτερων μια που αυτο τη μαγικη ναυτικη σιλουετα εγω ποτε δεν ειδα!

models (255).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce πέρα από τις φωτογραφίες έχεις το προνόμιο που σου δίνουν οι καλλιτεχνικές σου αρετές, οι οποίες κατάφεραν να ζωντανέψουν ξανά στο δικό σου ναυπηγείο αυτή τη φορά το όμορφο σκαρί του T.S.S Λητώ. 
Το μοντέλο είναι απίθανο!
Συγχαρητήρια!

Φωτογραφία του Λητώ, Απρίλιος του 1965.

leto.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Φωτογραφία του Λητώ, Απρίλιος του 1965.


_Kαλώς ήρθες στην παρέα Τ.S.S APOLLON.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, για τις παλιές, ωραίες, αναμνήσεις που μας προσφέρεις.Να είσαι καλά._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναι συμφωνω και εγω μα τον φιλο polykas ειναι πραγματι πολυ σπουδαιες οι φωτο του tss apollon ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχει και αλλες εκπληξεις!

----------


## Haddock

Αφού μας έβαλε σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα ο Tss Apollon, ας πάρουμε μια τζούρα  του ΛΗΤΩ και του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στα νιάτα τους από παλιά καρτ ποστάλ.
Για τους συλλέκτες του φόρουμ, υπάρχει *φιλμ* με την καθέλκυση του Arromanches στα ναυπηγεία της Χάβρης.  :Smile:

----------


## Naias II

Σας ευχαριστούμε παιδιά για αυτές τις καταπληκτικές, σπάνιες φωτογραφίες. :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To Λητώ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1965 σαλπάρει από το λιμάνι της Τήνου με ρότα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

leto.jpg

----------


## polykas

_θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ.Σαν Τηνιακός ,σου λέω ένα μεγάλο, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ,που μας ξυπνάς ωραίες μνήμες.Να είσαι καλά..._

----------


## Karolos

> To Λητώ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1965 σαλπάρει από το λιμάνι της Τήνου με ρότα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.


_Και εγώ το χάζευα εκείνες τίς εποχές από το ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο._
_Τί ωραίες αναμνήσεις!!! Σ' ευχαριστώ και εγώ. Νά είσαι καλά._

arromanches_1947_1.jpg

arromanches_1947_2.jpg

arromanches_1947_3.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> To Λητώ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1965 σαλπάρει από το λιμάνι της Τήνου με ρότα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> leto.jpg


Πάει μας τρέλανες εσύ. :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τ.S.S. Λητώ στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, ¶υγουστος 1968.

tss leto.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Leto_ and her schedule on April 11, 1967

Η *Λητω* στις 11 Απριλιου 1967. Αυτα ειναι ταξιδια!

19670411 Leto.jpg

19670420 Nom.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Λητώ* σε σκίτσο...

skitso leto.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ερχεται κατα πανω μας!Απιθανο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

E/Γ *Λητω*... 
Φωτογραφια Α. Γαζιαδης
106.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ellinis,Roi Baudoin,_ _Nicholas Peppas,rocinante,polykas,C. Καρολος, gtogias._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> E/Γ *Λητω*... 
> Φωτογραφια Α. Γαζιαδης
> 106.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ellinis,Roi Baudoin,_ _Nicholas Peppas,rocinante,polykas,C. Καρολος, gtogias._


You love _Leto_ (and *Apollon*) don't you?  Nice ships...
BTW, I wonder if this A Gaziades is from the same family of the famous cinematographers of the early 1930s (DAG Films)

----------


## gtogias

> E/Γ *Λητω*... 
> Φωτογραφια Α. Γαζιαδης
> 106.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ellinis,Roi Baudoin,_ _Nicholas Peppas,rocinante,polykas,C. Καρολος, gtogias._


 
Ο Γιώργος πήρε τ' όπλο του.

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση της καταπληκτικής φωτογραφίας

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχη νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια. Κλασσικη ομορφια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Leto_ as *Arromanches* from one of many Web sites describing the great Newhaven-Dieppe route

ND.jpg

Γιατι ηταν ολα τα επιβατηγα που κανανε τοτε τα δρομολογια στην Μαγχη και την περιοχη της μαυρα με λιγο ασπρο; Συντηρητικοι Αγγλοι;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Leto_ as *Arromanches* from one of many Web sites describing the great Newhaven-Dieppe route
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54458
> ND.jpg


Υπεροχα φιλε Nicholas!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπεροχα φιλε Nicholas!


Γιατι ηταν ολα τα επιβατηγα που κανανε τοτε τα δρομολογια στην Μαγχη και την περιοχη της μαυρα με λιγο ασπρο; Συντηρητικοι Αγγλοι;

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν τα κλασικά χρώματα που είχαν τα ποστάλια απο ανέκαθεν. Το άσπρο εμφανίστηκε στη Μάγχη πολύ αργότερα, τη δεκαετία του '90 με τη Sealink British Ferries. Βασικό μειονέκτημα του λευκού οτι φαινόντουσαν πολύ τα "τρεξίματα" που άφηνε το ξέπλυμα από τον καιρό.
Εξάλλου το λευκό το προτιμούσαν στα ζεστά νότια κλίματα, μιας και βοηθούσε με τη θερμοκρασία, ελλείψη κλιματισμού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

E/Γ *Λητω*..._εν πλω προς την Τηνο._

leto.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> E/Γ *Λητω*..._εν πλω προς την Τηνο._
> 
> leto.jpg


Εχεις τοση φαντασια!!!  Μπραβο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> E/Γ *Λητω*... 
> Φωτογραφια Α. Γαζιαδης
> 106.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ellinis,Roi Baudoin,_ _Nicholas Peppas,rocinante,polykas,C. Καρολος, gtogias._


_T.S.S. APOLLON_
Ερωτηση: Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι απο την Διεππη γυρω στο 1958. Δεν  ειναι αυτα δυο δικα μας; Το *Lisieux* αριστερα και το *Arromanches* δεξια; _Απολλων_ και *Λητω*;

Dieppe.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το δεξί μπορεί να είναι το αδελφό του Arromanches, Londres μετέπειτα Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος των Τυπάλδων.

Νικόλα έχεις δίκιο. Είναι το Arromanches. Μία διαφορά που σπόταρα στα δύο καράβια είναι η θέση των φαναριών πλεύσης. Στο Arromanches βρίσκονται μπροστά και στο κάτω κατάστρωμα από την γέφυρα, ενώ στο Londres βρίσκονται στην βαρδιόλα. Στην αεροφωτογραφία τα φανάρια είναι στο κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα.



Φωτογραφίες faktaomfartyg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Nicholas Ευχαριστω για την καταπληκτικη   φωτογραφια απο το λιμανι της Dieppe με τα δυο υπεροχα πλοια που κατεληξαν στην πατριδα μας  αγορασμενα απο την Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια.
Παρατηρητικοτατος και ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος.

----------


## Rocinante

Φανταστικη η φωτογραφια Nicholas.
Στην αρχη αιφνιδιαστικα διοτι απο τη γωνια αυτη δειχνει το Arromanches πολυ μεγαλυτερο.
Δεν ξερω αν προσεξατε και κατι αλλο.
Τις λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις......

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φανταστικη η φωτογραφια Nicholas.
> Στην αρχη αιφνιδιαστικα διοτι απο τη γωνια αυτη δειχνει το Arromanches πολυ μεγαλυτερο.
> Δεν ξερω αν προσεξατε και κατι αλλο.
> Τις λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις......


Τις προσεξα και ... ζηλεψα...  Απο οτι καταλαβαινω, το οικημα μπροστα απο τα δυο πλοια ειναι σιδηροδρομικος σταθμος. Απιθανα μοντερνος!

----------


## Rocinante

Απο το βαγονι κατευθειαν στο πλοιο. Και αν δεν κανω λαθος αριστερα κατι που μου μοιαζει με τραμ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πραγματικο ευρημα!

Καθελκυση του *Arromanches (Λητω)* στις 5 Μαρτιου 1946.
Video της INA
http://www.ina.fr/video/AFE02004670/...-havre.fr.html



_Lancement du paquebot "ARROMANCHES" au Havre_
01/01/1946 - 02min04s
Le 5 mars 1946, pr&#233;paratifs du lancement du paquebot *"Arromanches"* au chantiers navals du Havre sous les yeux de sa marraine Madame FOURNIER. Lancement sous les applaudissement de la foule. L' *"Arromanches"* commencera son service entre la France (Dieppe) et la Grande Bretagne en ao&#251;t 1947.

Leto.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καθέλκυση που πήρε 6 χρόνια για να γίνει, μιας και το καράβι είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται το 1939 (ίσως με το όνομα NEWHAVEN) αλλά με την έναρξη του πολέμου έμεινε ημιτελές. Αργότερα έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών και πήρε το όνομα VICHY αλλά χωρίς να μετατραπεί για πολεμικούς σκοπούς όπως το αδελφάκι του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαθελκυση το LETO μας το 1946.Τι αλλο μπορει να περιμενει κανεις να δει!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαθελκυση το LETO μας το 1946.Τι αλλο μπορει να περιμενει κανεις να δει!


Οσο υπαρχουν αγνωστες (σε μας) ιστοσελιδες θα βρουμε και αλλα.
Μολις ξεκινησα το ψαξιμο στα αρχεια της ιταλικης  RAI

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ενα δωράκι για το φίλο C.Κάρολος αλλά και όλους τους άλλους που αγαπήσαν αυτό το καράβι (και όχι άδικα)  :Wink: 

arromanches2.jpg
πηγή: Glory Days: British Ferries του D.Williams, ευγενική προσφορά του GIANNISMANTZOYRIS στους φίλους του φόρουμ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aκτοπλοια 1970

models (261).JPG

Για ολους τους καλους φιλους

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι ενα δωράκι για το φίλο C.Κάρολος αλλά και όλους τους άλλους που αγαπήσαν αυτό το καράβι (και όχι άδικα) 
> 
> arromanches2.jpg
> πηγή: Glory Days: British Ferries του D.Williams, ευγενική προσφορά του GIANNISMANTZOYRIS στους φίλους του φόρουμ.


Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια!

----------


## Karolos

> Kαι ενα δωράκι για το φίλο C.Κάρολος αλλά και όλους τους άλλους που αγαπήσαν αυτό το καράβι (και όχι άδικα) 
> 
> arromanches2.jpg
> πηγή: Glory Days: British Ferries του D.Williams, ευγενική προσφορά του GIANNISMANTZOYRIS στους φίλους του φόρουμ.


_Ευχαριστώ πολύ είναι δώρο super. Xρόνια σου πολλά και καλά._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτήν τήν φωτογραφία τήν βρήκα από κάρτα εποχής
> Τήνος_Λητώ.jpg


Το _ΛΗΤΩ_ μπαινει μεγαλοπρεπεστατα στο λιμανι της Τηνου _4/8/1968_

Επίσκεψη του Αρχιεπισκόπου Βορείου και Νοτίου Αμερικής Ιακώβου στην Τήνο

Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1189&thid=2487

A.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Arromanches (Λητω)*

Πηγη: http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/catego..._0p69p87p.aspx

Arromanches.jpg

Αυτη ηταν η διαφημιση που εκανε το *Λητω* πασιγνωστο στον Ελληνικο χωρο στηεν δεκαετια του 1960 (εδω 11 Απριλιου 1965). Πας στην Τηνο και γυριζεις το βραδυ. Και το κανεις πολιτισμενα!

19650411 Leto.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Arromanches (Λητω)*
> 
> Πηγη: http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/catego..._0p69p87p.aspx
> 
> Arromanches.jpg



Εδω θαυμαστε το *Arromanches (Λητω)*  οταν εκανε ταξιδια στην Μαγχη. Ωραιοτατο φιλμ του British Path&#233;
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=33492

Το φιλμ (1950) λεει




> Selected originals (offcuts, selected scenes, out-takes, rushes) for story 'Britain's Royal Week' - 50/20
> 
> Material for newsreel story - extra shots.
> 
> SS Channel Steamer 'Arromanches' arrives carrying French President Vincent Auriol for State Visit to England. He is greeted by various dignitaries including the Duke of Kent. VS of President on board the Arromanches.
> 
> Auriol with King George VI inspects Guard of Honour in foggy London. French national anthem played.
> 
> VS of King and Queen Elizabeth (later Queen Mother) meeting the Auriols off the train at Victoria, Princess Elizabeth (later Queen Elizabeth II) is there too. Various politicians including Clement Attlee and Ernest Bevin are there. Various angles of meeting.


Arromanches.jpgArromanches2.jpg
Arromanches3.jpgAromanches4.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικο φιλμ Nicholas, αν δεν το εχει δει ο πατριωτης μου ο Καρολος θα ενθουσιαστει.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Karolos

> Καταπληκτικο φιλμ Nicholas, αν δεν το εχει δει ο πατριωτης μου ο Καρολος θα ενθουσιαστει.
> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.


_Roci το είδα και αγαλλίασε η καρδιά μου. Το είδες πόσο γλυκά έπεφτε δίπλα και στο τέλος του έκανε ανάποδα και κάπνισε και η τσιμινιέρα του.
Τι ωραίο βαπόρι ήταν !!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μας  Nicholas, εμένα τουλάχιστον με έχει κάνει να δακρύσω από χαρά, γιατί μου θυμί__ζουν πάρα πολλές όμορφες καταστάσεις του παρελθόντος. Φίλε να είσαι πάντα καλά._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Roci το είδα και αγαλλίασε η καρδιά μου. Το είδες πόσο γλυκά έπεφτε δίπλα και στο τέλος του έκανε ανάποδα και κάπνισε και η τσιμινιέρα του.
> Τι ωραίο βαπόρι ήταν !!!!!!
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μας  Nicholas, εμένα τουλάχιστον με έχει κάνει να δακρύσω από χαρά, γιατί μου θυμί__ζουν πάρα πολλές όμορφες καταστάσεις του παρελθόντος. Φίλε να είσαι πάντα καλά._


Kάρολε

Δεν εχουμε γνωρισθει αλλα χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε αυτο το φιλμακι. Πραγματικα το πλοιο ηταν μεγαλοπρεπεστατο!


Νικος

----------


## Karolos

> Kάρολε
> 
> Δεν εχουμε γνωρισθει αλλα χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε αυτο το φιλμακι. Πραγματικα το πλοιο ηταν μεγαλοπρεπεστατο!
> 
> 
> Νικος


_Νίκο εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να γνωρισθούμε, έχεις αγγίξει πολύ τις ευαίσθητες στιγμές της ζωής μου, στιγμές αθωότητας περασμένων παιδικών μου χρόνων ειδικά στην Τήνο.
Όσο για το βαπόρι ; Είναι το νούμερο ΕΝΑ για μένα και δύο το Επτάνησος, όλα τα άλλα είναι απλώς καράβια.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.
_

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια μουντή Αθήνα, κάτι χρειάζεται για να φτιάξουμε τη μέρα μας. Και μας το προσφέρει ο ναυπηγός Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του. 
Φίλε Κάρολε μιας και ξέρω την αγάπη σου για αυτό το καράβι, σκέφτηκα να το ανεβάσω σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει ήδη φτάσει στα χέρια σου. 

Εξάλλου κάπως πρέπει να γιορτάσουμε και τη σημερινή επέτειο... :Wink: 

leto1.jpg
leto2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν Σημερα λοιπον πριν απο 45 χρονια το Ε/Γ *Λητω*  εκανε τον πρωτο του καταπλου στο λιμανι του Πειραια αγορασμενο απο την _Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια_  ηταν Δευτερα 8 Μαρτιου του 1965.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό να δει ο Κάρολος, να χρησιμοποιήσει τη λίστα με τα νοσοκομεία που του χάρισε χθες ο ρόσι. Μοναδικό δώρο, ντοκουμέντο.

----------


## Karolos

> Σε μια μουντή Αθήνα, κάτι χρειάζεται για να φτιάξουμε τη μέρα μας. Και μας το προσφέρει ο ναυπηγός Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του. 
> Φίλε Κάρολε μιας και ξέρω την αγάπη σου για αυτό το καράβι, σκέφτηκα να το ανεβάσω σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει ήδη φτάσει στα χέρια σου. 
> 
> Εξάλλου κάπως πρέπει να γιορτάσουμε και τη σημερινή επέτειο...
> 
> leto1.jpg
> leto2.jpg


_Απλά ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΙ και ευχαριστώ πολύ._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Λητω*...Στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε το πρωτο ημεροπλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969. Στην πρυμη του ειναι το Κενταυρος του _Καβουνιδη_ και στην πλωρη του ενα εκ των τριων Ιταλικων απο τις επανορθωσεις πολεμου της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας._

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
ploio002 96dpi.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Καρολο_

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανα σκαριά! πολύ πολύ ευχαριστούμε!  :Very Happy: 

Μου γενήθηκε όμως και μια απορία, ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ τι δουλειά είχε δεμένος εκεί; Έκανε και ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ε/Γ *Λητω*...Στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε το πρωτο ημεροπλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969. Στην πρυμη του ειναι το Κενταυρος του _Καβουνιδη_ και στην πλωρη του ενα εκ των τριων Ιταλικων απο τις επανορθωσεις πολεμου της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας._
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
> ploio002 96dpi.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καρολο_



Μοναδικη και σπανια φωτο απο τον TSS APOLLON που ξερει με τον τροπο του να μας εκπλησει.Και με αυτην την φωτο τον Καρολο ιδιαιτερα :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Ε/Γ *Λητω*...Στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε το πρωτο ημεροπλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969. Στην πρυμη του ειναι το Κενταυρος του _Καβουνιδη_ και στην πλωρη του ενα εκ των τριων Ιταλικων απο τις επανορθωσεις πολεμου της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας._
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
> ploio002 96dpi.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καρολο_


_Αχ τι βλέπουνε τα μάτια μου !!!_ :roll: _Ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωώ ..........ωωώ Πατρίδα να είσαι πάντα καλά._

----------


## Karolos

Leto..jpg

_Χαρισμένη στον T.S.S. APOLLON  και στον δημιουργό του
_

----------


## Karolos

Leto._jpg.jpg

_Με διαφορετική ματιά._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα αυτη με την κλιση ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.

----------


## Ellinis

Eυγε και στο δημιουργό του μοντέλου αλλά και στον Κάρολο για το περιτύλιγμα! Συμφωνό με τον Ben Bruke οτι αυτή με την κλίση είναι σούπερ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Καρολε Σ' ευχαριστουμε για το ταξιδι που μας προσεφερες με το υπεροχο *Λητω* εχοντας ροτα στο παρελθον. Συγχαρητηρια!!! Απιθανες εικονες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθελκυση του *Arromanches* το 1946... Φιλμακι της Γαλλικης ΙΝΑ 
http://www.ina.fr/economie-et-societ...-havre.fr.html
Ελπιζω να ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το παρουσιαζουμε

Arr.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανο   το φιλμακι! Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικο φιλμ απο ενα μοναδικο Βαπορι.

----------


## Karolos

> Καθελκυση του Arromanches το 1946... Φιλμακι της Γαλλικης ΙΝΑ 
> http://www.ina.fr/economie-et-societ...-havre.fr.html
> Ελπιζω να ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το παρουσιαζουμε
> 
> Arr.jpg


_ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ  !!!!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το* Arromanches* στην Διεππη


Dieppe.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ του ΑRROMANCHES στη Διέπη, παρατηρώντας τα σταθμευμένα οχήματα βλέπω οτι είναι συνέχεια της παραπάνω. Πιστεύω το club των Τηνιακών να τη βρει ενδιαφέρουσα  :Wink: 

arromanches.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη καρτ ποσταλ.Βλεπω οτι το βαπορι περναει κοντα στους μολους και οτι η φωτο ειναι στα 50's αμα κρινω απο τα αυτοκινητα.Ολο Renault 4cv, dophin, Citroen 2cv & διακρινω και κατι taunus.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Simca Aronde είναι Ben, όχι Taunus.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Στην πρώτη είναι το Lisieux ή Απόλλων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Στην πρώτη είναι το Lisieux ή Απόλλων.


 Φιλε  rjjjh ειναι το Arromanches.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στην πρώτη είναι το Lisieux ή Απόλλων.


 Το Arronmanches είναι.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα ournewhaven.οrg.uk υπάρχουν κάποιες απίθανες φωτο του ARROMANCHES, όπως αυτές οι δυο εδώ. Ειδικά η πρώτη (με το φακό να κάνει την πλώρη του να μοιάζει με αυτή του Αβέρωφ) είναι απίθανη.

Και άλλη μια από το ίδιο ιστότοπο, με το καράβι να βγαίνει από το Νewhaven.
arromanche.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στις 25  Οκτωβριου του 1970 το Λητω ειχε ενα ατυχημα στην Τηνο λογω σφοδρης θαλασσοταραχης, η ζημια που υπεστη ηταν μοιραια για το ομορφο σκαρι μια και τελειωσε τοσο προωρα την καριερα του...

skan007b.jpg 
_Μακεδονια 27-10-1970_

----------


## Karolos

_Από τις ειδήσεις που δεν θέλαμε να διαβάσουμε με τίποτα...Αλλά...  ;_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομως το ομορφο Λητω δεν ξαναταξιδεψε ποτε..._

007ni.jpg
_Μακεδονια 28-10-1970_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Λητω ξεκινησε δρομολογια την Πεμπτη 22 Απριλιου του 1965._

64_40676_-1.jpg
_Ελευθερια 21-4-1965_ 



_Το πρωτο ημεροπλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969._
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
leto nomikos piraeus 1969.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _Ομως το ομορφο Λητω δεν ξαναταξιδεψε ποτε..._
> 
> 007ni.jpg
> _Μακεδονια 28-10-1970_


και μετά την εκτίμηση της ζημιάς έμεινε για κάμποσο καιρό στη Σύρο, μέχρι που κατέληξε στην Ελευσίνα. Η ζημιά το έστειλε πριν την ώρα του, αλλά από την άλλη δεν νομίζω οτι θα έμενε και πολύ στη γραμμή. Κάτι η αύξηση της ζήτησης για χωρο γκαράζ, κάτι και οι απαιτητικές μηχανές θα το οδηγούσαν στην αποστρατία.

όσο για τη φωτο... άψογη  :Cool:  Στα ανοίγματα του ντεκ πριν την πρύμνη, τι είχε; μουσαμάδες;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναι μουσαμαδες  ειναι για να προφυλασονται οι επιβατες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και στην πρύμη του φαίνεται η υπερκατασκευή του υδροπτέρυγου EXPRESS την μοναδική και τελευταία χρονιά (1969) που αναχωρούσε από τον Πειραιά αντί του Πασαλιμανιού.

----------


## Karolos

> _To Λητω ξεκινησε δρομολογια την Πεμπτη 22 Απριλιου του 1965._
> 
> 64_40676_-1.jpg
> _Ελευθερια 21-4-1965_ 
> 
> 
> 
> _Το πρωτο ημεροπλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969._
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
> leto nomikos piraeus 1969.jpg


_Ααχ... Πανα'ί'αμ....!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αφιξις του *Arromanches* στην Διεππη,  απο παλιο φιλμ του British Path&#233; του  Νοεμβριου 1964

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1793

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ του *Arromanches* την βλεπω για πρωτη φορα....  Απο τα βιβλιοπωλεια στον Σηκουανα, την περασμενη εβδομαδα. Δυστυχως σε κακη κατασταση

Arromanches.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Καταπληκτικο λευκωμα με τιτλο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ Θεοκλητος Τριανταφυλλιδης 1908-1977 μας εχει γοητευσει αφανταστα!!!_
_Ξεφυλλιζοντας τις σελιδες του συναντας εικονες σκετη προκληση! τα θελγητρα τους ειναι ακαταμαχητα, σε καλουν κοντα τους και εσυ δεν αντιστεκεσαι γινεσαι ενα με αυτες, τοτε ειναι που φουντωνει το συναισθημα και ταυτοχρονα ξυπνουν οι αναμνησεις οι οποιες με την σειρα τους χαρασουν την ροτα και το ταξιδι αρχιζει... Φιλοι μου ταξιδεψτε με το Τ.S.S.   ΛΗΤΩ μεσα απο την παρακατω εικονα η sez long σας περιμενει..._
leto TheoTriantafylides.jpg
_Περνωντας απο την Τηνο με το πλοιο "Λητω" για Μυκονο (1966)_
*Λευκωμα Μυκονος Θεοκλητος Τριανταφυλλιδης 1908-1977 Εκδοσεις Ελευθερουδακης*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι μοναδικο αυτο το λευκωμα φιλε TSS APOLLON!Εχει θησαυρους μεσα και απο οτι βλεπω το εχουν και 3-4 στο φορουμ.
Ευχαριστουμε που βγαζεις αυτους τους θησαυρους, οπως και αλλους, στον <αφρο>

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ben Bruce και το Ξεφυλλισμα συνεχιζεται...

----------


## Karolos

_Χωρίς σχόλια αφιερωμένη στους :  nikos1945, T.S.S. APOLLON, rocinante, Ellinis

_karolos_0330.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη εικονα!!! Ευχαριστω Πατριδα!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική η πόζα της κυρίας! Κάρολε θερμά ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ μοναδικη φωτο του μετρ της φωτογραφικης τεχνης καρολου!

----------


## Rocinante

Καρολε σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες καρτ ποσταλ του *Arromanches* απο τα ταξιδια του

Πηγες: delcampe και ebay.fr

Arromanches.jpg Arromanches3.jpg Arromanches7.jpg

Arromanches8.jpg Arromanches9.jpg Arromanches11.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Arromanches_ (*Λητω*) και *Londres* (*Σοφοκλης Βενιζελος*) στην Διεππη

Απο το www.delcampe.net

Arromanches Londres 3.jpg Arromanches Londres7.jpg

_Arromanches_ (*Λητω*) στην Διεππη

Dieppe Arromanches.jpg Arromanches14.jpg Arromanches18.jpg
Απο το www.delcampe.net

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ημεροπλοιο Λητω της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1967._ 
_Ο βιος του στην ακτοπλοια δεν ηταν μεγαλος δουλεψε για εξι seasons (22 Απριλιου 1965 - 25 Οκτωβριου 1970) μεγαλη ομως ηταν η συμβολη του στην τουριστικη αναπτυξη της γραμμης Τηνου - Μυκονου._

Leto  - Tinos 1967.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πιστεύω Γιώργο ότι αν δεν είχε το ατύχημα που ήταν μοιραίο για την περαιτέρω καριέρα του, θα το απολαμβάναμε ακόμα μερικά χρονάκια στο Αιγαίο. Αν όχι με τα χρώματα της Θηραϊκής ατμοπλοίας, σίγουρα με τα σινιάλα των Αφων Αγαπητού όπως το ομόσταυλό του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Συμφωνω Αλεξανδρε!

----------


## Karolos

> _Το ημεροπλοιο Λητω της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1967._ 
> _Ο βιος του στην ακτοπλοια δεν ηταν μεγαλος δουλεψε για εξι seasons (22 Απριλιου 1965 - 25 Οκτωβριου 1970) μεγαλη ομως ηταν η συμβολη του στην τουριστικη αναπτυξη της γραμμης Τηνου - Μυκονου._
> 
> Leto  - Tinos 1967.jpg


Γιώργο αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τον Απόλλωνα ;
Είναι πολύ ωραία και ιστορική.
Όσο για την ατυχία του ; Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να το δώ με πράσινα συνιάλα, γιατί θα είχε την κατάντια που είχαν όλα τα πράσινα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Φρυνη_ και *Λητω,* δηλαδη *Worthing*  και *Arromanches*, στην Διεππη (1952)

Worthing Arromanches.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Λητω_ και *Σοφοκλης Βενιζελος*, δηλαδη *Arromanches*  και *Londres*, στην Διεππη το 1956.

Arromanches Londres.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Γιώργο αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τον Απόλλωνα ;
> Είναι πολύ ωραία και ιστορική.
> Όσο για την ατυχία του ; Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να το δώ με πράσινα συνιάλα, γιατί θα είχε την κατάντια που είχαν όλα τα πράσινα.


_Πατριδα ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το Ε/Γ  Καραισκακης_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα με το πρασινο σε αυτη την χωρα κατι δεν παει καλα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες καρτ ποσταλ του *Arromanches* απο τα ταξιδια του

Arromanches 1950.jpgArromanches2.jpgArromanches3.jpgArromanches7.jpg
Arromanches6.jpg


Πηγη: ebay.fr

----------


## Ellinis

Ο πλοίαρχος ( πως να λεγόταν άραγε; ) του ΛΗΤΩ ποζάρει στο φακό παρέ με μια νεαρή τουρίστρια.
Aπό το λευκωμα _Μυκονος Θεοκλητος Τριανταφυλλιδης 1908-1977_ 

Theo_Triantafilides.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Λητω_... 
_Νηολογιο Πειραιως 2504_
leto.jpg

_Ανακοινωση - Ενημερωση στην εφημεριδα Ελευθερια της εναρξης των δρομολογιων του ημεροπλοιου Λητω της Θηραικης_* Ατμοπλοιας* 
_Το πρωτο δρομολογιο το πραγματοποιησε την Πεμπτη 22 Απριλιου του 1965_
Ελευθερια 21-4-1965.jpg
_Ελευθερια 21 Απριλιου 1965_

----------


## karystos

Ο πλοίαρχος νομίζω ότι λεγόταν Πλάκας ή κάπως έτσι. Τον είχα συναντήσει στην Καρυά της Τήνου πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε karystos. Μου έκανε αίσθηση η κλασσική ναυτική φυσιογνωμία του!

----------


## nikos1945

> Θα ξαναβαλω την φωτο του μοντελου καποιου απο τα τριδυμα.Ο λογος ειναι οτι το ειχα φτιαξει για τον φιλο μου κυριο Ευαγγελο Μαρουδη.Ο Κυριος Μαρουδης ειχε πατερα τον πλοιαρχο Σταθη Μαρουδη πλοιαρχο στο Καραισκακης στο Λητω και σε αλλα πλοια της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας.Μαλλον στη φωτο του πλοιαρχου του Λητω ειναι αυτος
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124495


 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΤΟΝ Κ.ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟ ΜΑΡΟΥΔΗ ΝΑ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΛΥΚΟΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο πλοίαρχος ( πως να λεγόταν άραγε; ) του ΛΗΤΩ ποζάρει στο φακό παρέ με μια νεαρή τουρίστρια.
> Aπό το λευκωμα _Μυκονος Θεοκλητος Τριανταφυλλιδης 1908-1977_ 
> 
> Theo_Triantafilides.jpg


O  Πλοιαρχος στην φωτογραφια φιλε Ellinis ειναι ο ΚαπταΝικος Μπεριστιανος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ ΛΗΤΩ_
_Νηολογιο Πειραιως 2504_
_Διακριτικο κλησεως SZNN_

_Σαν και σημερα πριν απο 46 χρονια το Ε/Γ Λητω εκανε τον πρωτο του καταπλου στον Πειραια ηταν Δευτερα 8 Μαρτιου του 1965_ 
LETO.jpg
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πεταει η ΛΗΤΩ φιλε TSS APOLLON!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ben Bruce Τουρμπιναδικο  βαπορακι με ολικο μηκος 94,55 μετρα 2.405 κ.ο.χ. και μηχανες _2S Turb.(22.000) SHP  F.&  Ch. de la Mediterranee'_   καταλαβαινεις τι ταχυτητα εβγαζε!!!

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε Αpollon... :Very Happy:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Ε/Γ ΛΗΤΩ_
> _Νηολογιο Πειραιως 2504_
> _Διακριτικο κλησεως SZNN_
> 
> _Σαν και σημερα πριν απο 46 χρονια το Ε/Γ Λητω εκανε τον πρωτο του καταπλου στον Πειραια ηταν Δευτερα 8 Μαρτιου του 1965_




*Beautiful postcard George.......your collection of Nomikos Lines is very impressive*

*Thanks, Henry.*

----------


## Ellinis

> O Πλοιαρχος στην φωτογραφια φιλε Ellinis ειναι ο ΚαπταΝικος Μπεριστιανος


Φίλε TSS, βρήκα και κάποια στοιχεία για τον καπετάν Νίκο Μπεριστιάνο. Είχε γεννηθεί στο Γαλαξίδι το 1895 και έτσι αν η λεζάντα είναι σωστή τότε ήταν ήδη 70άρης. Πριν τον β' παγκόσμιο είχε κάνει σε πλοία της Ηπειρωτικής και μάλιστα ήταν στη γέφυρα του επιβατηγού ΠΕΤΡΟΣ όταν αυτό βυθίστηκε -χωρίς θύματα ευτυχώς- από Γερμανικά αεροσκάφη ενώ ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο Πόρτο Χέλι. Πριν το ΛΗΤΩ είχε κάνει και σε άλλα πλοία της “Θηραϊκής” και ήταν πλοίαρχος του ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ όταν αυτό συγκρούστηκε με το φορτηγό ΙΩΝ το οποίο και βυθίστηκε. Ευθύνες είχαν αποδωθεί τότε στους υποπλοίαρχους των δυο πλοίων οι οποίοι και είχαν βάρδια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ενδιαφεροντα τα στοιχεια σου φιλε Ellinis!    Οποτε  ο ΚαπταΝικολας Μπεριστιανος οταν ανελαβε  το 1965 πλοιαρχος στο Λητω    ηταν ηδη 70 ετων_

----------


## Karolos

*Σας ευχαριστώ και εγώ όλους  για τα πράγματι,  ιστορικά στοιχεία του ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ.*

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΛΗΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο πανεμορφο λευκωμα_ _Μυκονος - Θεοκλητος Τριανταφυλλιδης 1908-1977 που μεσα απο τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες του και παρεα με τις αναμνησεις μας εχουμε κανει αρκετα ταξιδια στο παρελθον, υπαρχει αλλη μια φωτογραφια που δειχνει τον ΚαπταΝικολα Μπεριστιανο στην βαρδιολα του ΛΗΤΩ_
Theo Triantafilides Mykonos.jpg
_η λεζαντα γραφει_
*Ο Καπετανιος του πλοιου "Λητω" με τον υπαρχο (1966)*

----------


## nikos1945

Απιθανο Γιωργο καλη μερα τι να πω αυτο ειναι σπανιο στιγμιοτυπο .Τον δικον μας στη εορτη του ΑΓ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝΟΣ τον ξεχωρισες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νικολα το ειδα Ευχαριστω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ας αφησουμε το συναισθημα και την φαντασια    να μας οδηγησουν...        ...καποιο καλοκαιρι στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60 στο λιμανι της Τηνου   καταπλεει το ΛΗΤΩ  

_ΛΗΤΩ.jpg_ 
Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση
Το μοντελο ειναι δια χειρος BEN BRUCE_

----------


## Ellinis

Τέλειο! μοντέλο και "μοντάζ" έκαναν το θαύμα τους!
Να το βγάλεις όμως και στον Τσικνιά μια βόλτα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να το βγάλεις όμως και στον Τσικνιά μια βόλτα!


_Φιλε Ellinis_  _Πεστο κι'εγεινε!!! 

_LETO.jpg_
_

----------


## Ellinis

Άααααψογο!  :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   Arromanches σε μια εντυπωσιακη φωτογραφια  ...και με προπετασμα καπνου!!!

_http://earendilphoto.forumactif.org/t2-sncf-arromanches

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω τι γίνεται εκεί πέρα ????
Απίστευτη !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Πανεμορφη φωτο,πανεμορφο πλοιο..για αλλη μια φορα θα ξαναπω πως κριμα που η διαδοση των φωτογραφικων μηχανων καθυστερησε λιγες δεκαετιες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...θα μπορουσε να γινει και ενας ομορφος   πινακας ζωγραφικης...!!! 

_arromanhes artistic.jpg

----------


## despo

Εχεις ηδη ζωγραφίσει για μιά ακόμα φορά φίλε Απόλλων !

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανη και η φωτογραφία και ο επιχρωματισμός. Απορώ με την κάπνα, άραγε κάνανε εκκαπνισμό;

----------


## roussosf

> Aπίθανη και η φωτογραφία και ο επιχρωματισμός. Απορώ με την κάπνα, άραγε κάνανε εκκαπνισμό;


στον εκκαπνισμό ο καπνος είναι περισσότερο γκρι γιατι εχει περίσια αέρα

----------


## Maiandros

> _ Ας αφησουμε το συναισθημα και την φαντασια    να μας οδηγησουν...        ...καποιο καλοκαιρι στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60 στο λιμανι της Τηνου   καταπλεει το ΛΗΤΩ  
> 
> _ΛΗΤΩ.jpg_ 
> Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση
> Το μοντελο ειναι δια χειρος BEN BRUCE_



Απίθανη εικόνα!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Ας αφησουμε το συναισθημα και την φαντασια    να μας οδηγησουν...         ...καποιο καλοκαιρι στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60 στο λιμανι της  Τηνου   καταπλεει το ΛΗΤΩ ...._130308k@rolos_28_n@.jpg_Περιγραφή καταπληκτική.
_
_Φίλοι μου το πλοίο είναι από τον Γ. Βιτζηλαίο. 

_

----------


## Karolos

130308k@rolos_31_n@ (1).jpg130308k@rolos_30_n@.jpg_Ταξίδια στίς αναμνήσεις !!!

Φίλοι μου τα πλοία είναι από τον Γ. Βιτζηλαίο. 
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_O  φιλος και καλλιτεχνης Καρολος  μας  ξαφνιασε  ευχαριστα χαρασοντας    ροτα   στ' ονειρο  και    ξεκινωντας ομορφα ταξιδια  εχοντας  πυξιδα το συναισθημα     στις δεκαετιες του 60 και του 70!!! Επειδη προβλεπω η συνεχεια να ειναι συναρπαστικη και γεματη εκπληξεις  εχω κοψει εισιτηριο  περιμενοντας το επομενο ταξιδι...!!!   _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εχουν περασει σαραντα οκτω (48) χρονια απο τον πρωτο καταπλου του t.s.s. ΛΗΤΩ στο λιμανι του Πειραια  ηταν Δευτερα 8 Μαρτιου του 1965

 Ας   απολαυσουμε λοιπον το  ημεροπλοιο ΛΗΤΩ  σε μια ομορφη φωτογραφια  απο το καλοκαιρι του 1968  μολις εχει λυσει  καβους  και κανει  αναποδα  για αλλον ενα αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Τηνου...

_ΛΗΤΩ - ΤΗΝΟΣ 1968 E.MAROUDIS.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Ε.Μαρουδης


_

----------


## Maiandros

> _Εχουν περασει σαραντα οκτω (48) χρονια απο τον πρωτο καταπλου του t.s.s. ΛΗΤΩ στο λιμανι του Πειραια  ηταν Δευτερα 8 Μαρτιου του 1965
> 
>  Ας   απολαυσουμε λοιπον το  ημεροπλοιο ΛΗΤΩ  σε μια ομορφη φωτογραφια  απο το καλοκαιρι του 1968  μολις εχει λυσει  καβους  και κανει  αναποδα  για αλλον ενα αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Τηνου...
> 
> _ΛΗΤΩ - ΤΗΝΟΣ 1968 E.MAROUDIS.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Ε.Μαρουδης
> 
> 
> _


Γαλανόλευκα πανέμορφα πλοία...χρώμα Ελλάδας!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ομορφο πλοιο *Λητω*.

Λητω.jpg
http://www.tinostoday.gr/2013/01/1_26.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και είχαμε κουβεντιάσει παλιότερα για το πότε διαλύθηκε το ΛΗΤΩ μετά το ατύχημα στη Σύρο, να σας πω οτι το πλοίο αφού πέρασε ένα μικρό διάστημα στο Νεώριο, πουλήθηκε τον Οκτώβρη του 1972 σε κάποιον Σκουρή αντί 1,5 εκατομμυρίου δραχμών με σκοπό τη διάλυση του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TSS LETO απο το SHIPNOSTALGIA και τον εξαιρετικο χρηστη DLongly με την εξισου εξαιρετικη συλλογη


Leto1.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Τα πλοία Λητώ και Απόλλων με το σινιάλο της Θηραϊκής Ατοπλοΐας Νομικού 
σε στιγμιότυπο από το φιλμ «Η Παριζιάνα» του 1969. The Greek steamers S/S Leto 
(ex. Arromanches) and T/S Apollon (ex. Lisieux) were filmed in Mykonos in 1969.*
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr from YouTube

http://youtu.be/7YN2WbnAJuI

----------


## τοξοτης

Ίσως να έχει δημοσιευθεί ξανά.

arromanches_01.jpg

Arromanches at Dippe. Behind her can be seen Liseaux and further down the quai the cargo vessel Rennes.

http://channel-packets.com/ship/sncf/arromanches

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;528547]TSS LETO απο το SHIPNOSTALGIA και τον εξαιρετικο χρηστη DLongly με την εξισου εξαιρετικη συλλογη


Ταξίδεψα με αυτό το πλοίο 3 φορές το καλοκαίρι του 1969. Κρίμα που δεν το εκτίμησα όπως έπρεπε, στο μυαλό μου τότε κυριαρχούσε η αίσθηση του μεγέθους του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, που γνώριζα καλά. Γι' αυτό το ΛΗΤΩ με "τρόμαζε" που ήταν μικρότερο.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα προσθέσω και εγώ μια πόζα με το πλοίο αρόδο, από το pinterest.com

leto pinterest.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=renetoes;563236]


> TSS LETO απο το SHIPNOSTALGIA και τον εξαιρετικο χρηστη DLongly με την εξισου εξαιρετικη συλλογη
> 
> 
> Ταξίδεψα με αυτό το πλοίο 3 φορές το καλοκαίρι του 1969. Κρίμα που δεν το εκτίμησα όπως έπρεπε, στο μυαλό μου τότε κυριαρχούσε η αίσθηση του μεγέθους του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, που γνώριζα καλά. Γι' αυτό το ΛΗΤΩ με "τρόμαζε" που ήταν μικρότερο.


Eγώ αυτό κ το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ τα γνώρισα καλοκαίρι του 67.Πραγματικά σαν ταχύπλοα ημερόπλοια ήταν επανάσταση στην γραμμή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nα προσθέσω και εγώ μια πόζα με το πλοίο αρόδο, από το pinterest.com
> 
> leto pinterest.jpg


Λες κ είναι σκηνή από την "Παριζιάνα" !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φωτογραφια του ΛΗΤΩ στο ebay 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-SHIP-...8AAOSwfVpYw3yh

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Φωτογραφια του ΛΗΤΩ στο ebay 
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-SHIP-...8AAOSwfVpYw3yh


Είναι ενδιαφέρον τόσο στην φωτογραφία του ¶ρη όσο και την φωτογραφία του e-bay ότι παρόλο που το καράβι είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου οι επιβάτες επιβιβάζονται με λάντζες με τις σκάλες να κρέμονται για να ανέβουν οι επιβάτες. Προφανώς η επιβίβαση γίνεται από σταβέντο λόγω καιρού και θα ήταν δύσκολο να γίνει από την προβλήτα με τον αέρα να λυσσομανάει -αν και στην πρώτη μάλλον για μπουνάτσα φαίνεται .

----------


## Ellinis

Mήπως το οτι δεν έδενε είχε να κάνει με το να μη χαθούν τα μεροκάματα των βαρκάρηδων;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mήπως το οτι δεν έδενε είχε να κάνει με το να μη χαθούν τα μεροκάματα των βαρκάρηδων;


Μα έδενε. Εδώ είναι το περίεργο.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες από το βασιλοβάπορο της "Συροτηνομυκονίας" του '60. Έμεινε για πέντε μόλις χρόνια στη γραμμή αλλά άφησε ένα ισχυρό αποτύπωμα.

Στην πρώτη με ένα ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα
leto - tug - ferry.jpg

Και μαζί με το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ στον εορτασμό της Μεγαλόχαρης του 1969
leto - philippos 15 8 69.jpg
πηγή ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του Paul Oliver η οποία έχει δημοσιευτεί δημοσίως σε σελίδα του facebook, η οποία απεικονίζει το ΛΗΤΩ να καταπλέει στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.

40694410_1835346429876818_7441129676107415552_n.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Φωτογραφία του Paul Oliver η οποία έχει δημοσιευτεί δημοσίως σε σελίδα του facebook, η οποία απεικονίζει το ΛΗΤΩ να καταπλέει στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.
> 
> 40694410_1835346429876818_7441129676107415552_n.jpg


...με μία δεύτερη και καλύτερη ματιά αναρωτιέμαι τώρα μήπως τελικά είναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ...με μία δεύτερη και καλύτερη ματιά αναρωτιέμαι τώρα μήπως τελικά είναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!


Όμορφη φωτο και, κυρίως, σπάνια αφού το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο (όποιο από τα δύο και να είναι)  είναι ταυτισμένο με τη γραμμή Σύρου, Τήνου, Μυκόνου….

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ...με μία δεύτερη και καλύτερη ματιά αναρωτιέμαι τώρα μήπως τελικά είναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!


_ 
Ειναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!
_

----------


## Ellinis

To ΛΗΤΩ περνάει πάνω από κεραμίδια της Τήνου....

leto.jpg

----------

